# Cathedral Steps, Machester - April 08



## northcave (May 1, 2008)

*Manchester Cathedral Steps*

The Cathedral Steps were wooden staircases that descended from street level on Victoria Street in Manchester, to landing stages built into the embankment of the River Irwell, and finally to floating moored platforms. The purpose of the steps was to allow fare-paying passengers access to Steam packet riverboats which provided tours of the River and also travel to other towns in the area, including Barton, Lymm, and Liverpool. The steps were so named due to their close proximity to Manchester Cathedral.

Some that the landing stages once provided access, via tunnels, to the Georgian streets which still exist below the modern city, streets that the Victorians covered with the present street level.

During the Second World War, the stages and the tunnels surrounding them were converted into air-raid shelters. The steps and landing stages have been closed to the public for many years. In 1935 less elaborate steps were in place, and some of them remained until 1971.


----------



## rookinella (May 1, 2008)

Longest stalactites EVER down there! Great stuff! Does it still reek of nastiness?


----------



## snappel (May 1, 2008)

Some of the best photos I've seen from there, good effort.


----------



## Neosea (May 1, 2008)

Amazing, thank you


----------



## Gibbo (May 1, 2008)

I don't think Saul has posted a report on here, but his photos are incredibly well lit:

http://www.28dayslater.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=27850


----------



## snappel (May 1, 2008)

I concur. Was it just torchlight?

For better neutral lighting, I've invested in two twin-tube rechargeable strip lights. Unfortunately they weren't charged in time.


----------



## northcave (May 1, 2008)

Nothing beats the death star. Nothing I tell you!


----------



## Gibbo (May 1, 2008)

snappel said:


> I concur. Was it just torchlight?



I think it was that huge flashbulb he sometimes sticks on his camera!

The thing I like about this place is that there have been several reports, all of pretty much the same images, but in each the lighting is strikingly different, making it completely original.


----------



## saul_son (May 1, 2008)

Nice shots, I like the cool tones.



snappel said:


> I concur. Was it just torchlight?



It was a long exposure with a burst of flash at the start followed with some light painting, I was suprised how well the flash and tungsten combined evened out the colour temperature.


----------



## Zero (May 1, 2008)

snappel said:


> I concur. Was it just torchlight?
> 
> For better neutral lighting, I've invested in two twin-tube rechargeable strip lights. Unfortunately they weren't charged in time.



Do you mean an Uberfluro-TM!


----------



## fire*fly (May 1, 2008)

love these photos, I love that this stuff is just there whilst life goes on above ground


----------



## snappel (May 1, 2008)

Zero said:


> Do you mean an Uberfluro-TM!


Hell yeah! Two of them, RRP £26, but special offers meant I got two for that price.


----------



## Foxylady (May 2, 2008)

I haven't seen a report from here before so it's all new and interesting. Nice one...love the lighting.


----------



## Mr Sam (May 2, 2008)

really like the look and atmosphere of this place


----------



## yaz36 (May 3, 2008)

fantastic photos northcave! the last is one of my favourites  .

definately agree with what gibbo said, the lighting has a huge effect, and the photos of the arches are all really unique


----------

